# Turmeric Essential oil



## winusuren (Jan 12, 2021)

I'm a new soap maker and I'm planning to make a CP soap with carrot puree and turmeric powder. I would like to add Turmeric essential oil in it but I don't find the scent very appealing. What eo blends well with Turmeric EO. Kindly give your valuable suggestions.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 13, 2021)

I would recommend infusing the tumeric powder in oil first and straining it out before adding to the soap batch. It can feel a little scratchy -- which would be okay if you're going for a scrubby type soap. I go to Eden Botanicals for help with use rates and with blending suggestions. Here's a link:

*https://www.edenbotanicals.com/turmeric-organic.html*


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 14, 2021)

As for using Tumeric EO in soap you really cannot use enough to even smell the EO, if you do the soap is going to stain really bad. I use Tumeric EO strictly for coloring.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 14, 2021)

cmzaha said:


> I use Tumeric EO strictly for coloring.


 Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## winusuren (Jan 19, 2021)

I've bought turmeric EO and planning to blend it with Lemon EO. I've read somewhere that turmeric EO comes under the base note category. So just thought to give it a try.



Zany_in_CO said:


> I would recommend infusing the tumeric powder in oil first and straining it out before adding to the soap batch. It can feel a little scratchy -- which would be okay if you're going for a scrubby type soap. I go to Eden Botanicals for help with use rates and with blending suggestions. Here's a link:
> 
> *https://www.edenbotanicals.com/turmeric-organic.html*



Thank you so much for your reply. I'll infuse and strain the turmeric before use...



Zany_in_CO said:


> Good to know. Thanks!
> View attachment 53212


Could you tell me the usage rate or ratio and do you blends any other EOs along with the turmeric EO??


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jan 19, 2021)

For EO use rates (and more info), I use Eden Botanicals...

*https://www.edenbotanicals.com/*


----------



## eoexpert (Jul 30, 2021)

Turmeric Oil blends well with Ginger, Clove Bud, Cinnamon Bark, Nutmeg, and Clary Sage. You will need to do some testing to fix on a suitable formualation for the blend.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 31, 2021)

eoexpert said:


> Turmeric Oil blends well with Ginger, Clove Bud, Cinnamon Bark, Nutmeg, and Clary Sage. You will need to do some testing to fix on a suitable formualation for the blend.


Clove, cinnamon, and nutmeg EOs are skin sensitizers and generally not suitable for soaps except in minute amounts.

Also, this thread is eight months old, and the person who asked hasn’t been in the forum since February, so the original question is no longer at issue. It is good to check those things before posting.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 31, 2021)

AliOop said:


> Clove, cinnamon, and nutmeg EOs are skin sensitizers and generally not suitable for soaps except in minute amounts.


True. They are not only sensitizers but also "heaters" and tend to accelerate trace and may cause a batch to seize.

TIP: Mix up a batch of clove & cinnamon to keep handy on your scent shelf to add at 1% or so to a blend for a touch of spice. Comes in handy especially for Autumn and Holiday blends.

1 part Clove Bud EO + 
3 parts Cinnamon Bark EO 


AliOop said:


> Also, this thread is eight months old, and the person who asked hasn’t been in the forum since February, so the original question is no longer at issue.


AKA "Necroposting"
I see no harm in it as far as this topic is concerned.
This is JMHO, while "no longer an issue" it is an open-ended topic where additional posts may add to the discussion as long as they are on topic and it isn't considered "necroposting". Not sure.


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 31, 2021)

Also, keep in mind the staining factor which is a very real factor with Tumeric in EO form, infused form, or powder form. You do not want to ruin someone's sink, tub, or countertop, especially in an old bathroom with older fixtures.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 31, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> AKA "Necroposting" I see no harm in it as far as this topic is concerned.
> This is JMHO, while "no longer an issue" it is an open-ended topic where additional posts may add to the discussion as long a they are on topic and it isn't considered "necroposting". Not sure.


Necroposting doesn't bother me at all, but I think it is good for people new to the forum to be aware of dates when asking questions or offering advice on older threads.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Aug 1, 2021)

"Necroposting" does bother me when the poster would be better off starting a new thread to ask a question, which isn't the case here.


----------



## lloydcreeksoapllc (Aug 9, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Good to know. Thanks!
> View attachment 53212


I made a batch several months ago with just turmeric eo for the scent.  To me it’s an odd and strong scent.  Very light in color.  Love the feel on my hands and the scent toned down during use.  Will continue to monitor this soap.  Haven’t sold any yet.


----------



## Sunsine (Nov 6, 2022)

winusuren said:


> I'm a new soap maker and I'm planning to make a CP soap with carrot puree and turmeric powder. I would like to add Turmeric essential oil in it but I don't find the scent very appealing. What eo blends well with Turmeric EO. Kindly give your valuable suggestions.





AliOop said:


> Clove, cinnamon, and nutmeg EOs are skin sensitizers and generally not suitable for soaps except in minute amounts.
> 
> Also, this thread is eight months old, and the person who asked hasn’t been in the forum since February, so the original question is no longer at issue. It is good to check those things before posting.


I was surprised to here of a turmeric EO.  I have only used it for color. I market my soap per event so I don’t get stuck with what eventually becomes laundry soap


----------

